# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  jetAudio 7.5.2 Basic

## barbosso

jetAudio 7.5.2 Basic 
 
jetAudio 7.5.2 Basic 
Год выпуска: 2009 
Жанр: универсальный проигрыватель музыкальных и видео файлов 
Разработчик: COWON America 
Сайт разработчика: JetAudio 
Язык интерфейса: Русский + Англиский 
Платформа: Windows XP, Vista 
Системные требования: минимальные 
Описание: JetAudio — это универсальный проигрыватель музыкальных и видео файлов, риппер, конвертер и т.д., в общем, все в одном комплекте. Программа поддерживает практически все музыкальный форматы, умеет проигрывать MP3, MP2, WAV, MID, REAL AUDIO/VIDEO, S3M, MOD, MPG, AVI, MOV, Video/Audio CD, RealPlayer G2 и некоторые другие форматы мультимедийных файлов. Позволяет записывать аудио компакт-диски или копировать их содержимое на жесткий диск ПК. Есть возможность накладывать на композиции различные эффекты, поддерживается синхронизация для караоке, имеется эквалайзер, конвертер форматов, редактор тэгов, кроссфейдинг.
скачать

----------


## SolarScream

На официальном сайте доступна версия 8.0.6.

----------

